# Importing a motorbike from UK to Dubai



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,
Has anyone recently shipped their bike from the UK to Dubai? Did you go by sea or air and how much did it cost? Any shipping company recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi coconut_shy,

I would recommend leaving your motorbike in the UK with the roads in Dubai! :angel:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

And the heat + leathers = good grief.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are threads on this. Do a search.

Personally think bringing a bike here to ride is like bringing a relic to have in a museum, aka your garage.


----------



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

Just check your driving licence allows it, a Kiwi friend of mine had a Vespa she couldn't ride it on a car licence


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't listen to any of the people above..... I love how people speak about things they DON'T know.. How many of you even have bikes???

#1. There are probably more decent riding months here than in the UK (definitely more than in Canada)
#2. There are 2 amazing tracks here being the Autodrome and YAS Circuits with great groups of guys and experience. California Superbike School etc
#3. Large group of Cruiser & Street Bikers that get together
#4. Driving on the streets of Dubai can be a challenge but nothing beets a trip out on an Early Friday/Saturday to many different locations around the UAE with hardly any traffic to deal with.
#5. Importation is easy and requires minimal paperwork. Just get it here and bring the bike to the RTA to register it with the import paper. (You will have to pay 5% duty)


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

INFAMOUS said:


> Don't listen to any of the people above..... I love how people speak about things they DON'T know.. How many of you even have bikes???
> 
> #1. There are probably more decent riding months here than in the UK (definitely more than in Canada)


#1. Don't be so aggressive. At no point did I say he couldn't, I said I wouldn't. Knowing how hot even ventilated non-leathers can be during sunny summer months in UK, I was giving my impression.

#2. Every month in the UK is a riding month bar the random snow we were having recently. Usually though, you can ride every month. So don't tell me you have more riding months in UAE than UK. Crazy Canucks


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

It's not about being aggressive... It's the main reason why i hardly visit these forums anymore because there is more negativity here than anything. It is easy to come on here and be a subject matter expert on whatever you wish. - I am not implying you, I am generalizing.

UK has a ton of rain and occasional snow, much comparable to Vancouver Canada (again you didn't know where I was from or what I was comparing to)... So in my opinion, there are still more months of potential enjoyable riding here. It also depends if the OP is a cruiser rider or street biker and what he is looking to do.. Maybe all he wants to ride is on the street, or maybe only track or both.

I know many people from the UK/Europe that ride here and have many positive things to say and with 4 posts of negative comments given to the OP, I think he deserves to have a clear answer of the reality. 

Anyways, at least now I feel comfortable knowing he can make an educated decision now.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

The tone came across as aggressive. If you didn't intend it to, then I don't have any issue. What the internet lacks is intonation.  

I agree, negativity is crap. I think you could comfortably bike during the night. That's when most people are out on their push bikes so I think the same could apply to motorcyclists. Also, clothing with good ventilation is key. 

Failing shipping yours across, OP, I've seen a Harley Davidson dealership that I might have a muscle bike perv at later. BRUUUUUUUM!


----------



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, I am still confused why my friend couldn't ride her Vespa here without applying for a special motorbike licence, maybe it was because she had a no licence?! Gues s well never know!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Beach bunny said:


> Well, I am still confused why my friend couldn't ride her Vespa here without applying for a special motorbike licence, maybe it was because she had a no licence?! Gues s well never know!


If she did not have a motorcycle license prior then that is why. Most countries allow you to drive them with no license as they "low risk"... Dubai I believe they qualify the same as a motorcycle.

She would have to get her license here which is a serious PITA (ask me how I know...)


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys for the replies. I already have a motorcycle here and have been riding for a year. I appreciate everyone's opinions about the pros and cons of motorbike riding in the UAE but I'm really looking for input from someone who has imported a bike before. 

I have searched the other threads and couldn't find any information that's fairly recent- hence the post. As we know rules/regs change quite quickly here so I was after a bit of advice.

Total cost, Best shipping company to use, potential pitfalls etc to avoid. I understand the process is quite smooth until UAE customs and I was really looking to garner people's experiences of that.


----------



## maminadocha (Jun 28, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> Hi coconut_shy,
> 
> I would recommend leaving your motorbike in the UK with the roads in Dubai! :angel:


 its raining cats and dogs in the uk now. Poor motorbike.(((


----------



## Beach bunny (Apr 20, 2013)

INFAMOUS said:


> If she did not have a motorcycle license prior then that is why. Most countries allow you to drive them with no license as they "low risk"... Dubai I believe they qualify the same as a motorcycle.
> 
> She would have to get her license here which is a serious PITA (ask me how I know...)


Thanks for clearing that up!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A street legal motorcycle/scooter in the uae needs to be 125cc to be registered. Anything on the road to be legal, has to be registered. 

A good site to go to is dubai petrol heads for anything motorcycle related.


----------



## leeski09 (Jun 27, 2012)

coconut_shy said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. I already have a motorcycle here and have been riding for a year. I appreciate everyone's opinions about the pros and cons of motorbike riding in the UAE but I'm really looking for input from someone who has imported a bike before.
> 
> I have searched the other threads and couldn't find any information that's fairly recent- hence the post. As we know rules/regs change quite quickly here so I was after a bit of advice.
> 
> Total cost, Best shipping company to use, potential pitfalls etc to avoid. I understand the process is quite smooth until UAE customs and I was really looking to garner people's experiences of that.




Hi there,
I looked into this myself recently, but decided to sell mine in UK (good time of year for best price) and get another when i move to Doobs in July... (actually will wait a coiple of months for the heat to subside a little). The general gist is once shipped - removing all fluids -, get it valued (try to note as many faults / imperfections as possible, imaginary or not, so that the main dealer of you brand of bike with devalue it somewhat. Then you have 5% import duty to pay on that valuation. Registering in the UAE requires an inspection and paperwork / number plates which i assessed to total about £400. Info gleaned from this forum and a couple of other expat / dubai forums.
Unless you bike is of great value and limited / rare, I'd be tempted to sell in Uk and buy fresh in Dubai. Prices are favourable too, so have a good think.

When i find the Dubai bikers forums ill drop you the link... we may get a ride out later in year. What bike do you have out of interest?


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I too thought about shipping my beloved bike but in the end decided to sell and look at buying one when I'm set up out here.

It only had 251 miles on it!!

Anyway if let me know when your riding over here and if I have a bike ill join you


----------

